# Spring Cobia



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Does anyone know about the spring migration/movement of cobia on the Atlantic Coast? I've heard they are fairly close to shore in the sping but I've never talked to anyone who knows for sure. I am hoping to catch my first this spring.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

E,

I don't have Cobia migration info in hand. You can find that info online, ask Kozlow for links, or resort to my reference book "Fishes of the Chesapeake Bay".

You can fish up my way - the Lower Chesapeake Bay, VA from late June through early August and have a good shot at a Lemon fish from either pier or boat. Latimer Shoals to Buckroe Pier & Bluefish Rock to Harrison's Pier. 

Rip Lemon Lips  

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Don't forget SeaGull.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog,

What is the CBBT/Seagull Pier info ? More details for P&S types would help so give it up HBD  

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This is JMHO so take it fer what its worth. Cobia from late May till end o Aug. Maybe later depent on water temps.

BTW anybody from Jacksonville? Lived on a house boat fer 3 yrs on th St Johns. That Is Jax right?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.vims.edu/adv/recreation/tag/cobia.html http://www.fish4fun.com/cobia.htm http://www.fishmanforecasting.com/species_profiles.html 
Looks like late march early april when the ideal temps reach 72+.
I have seen offshore reports that say their catching them in 67 to 69 degree temps now
just south of Sabastian Inlet.
Sounds like the migration is not that far off. http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/wtg12.html 


Hope it helps
T<---->Lines

Kozlow


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was hoping to catch some of them in this area (SC/GA). I still travel to VA the visit my girlfriend but not often enough  
Perhaps I should travel down to Florida to tie into one of them?


----------

